# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Как отключить службу сообщений (Messenger) в Win XP

## kps

Инструкция, как отключить службу сообщений (Messenger) в Win XP
© Alexey P.

В Windows остановите и запретите службу Messenger, она не нужна.
Start – Settings – Control Panel
Administrative Tools – Services
Найти в списке (он по алфавиту) Messenger, выделить левым щелчком мыша, щелкнуть правой кнопкой, в меню выбрать “Properties”.
В открывшемся окне свойств службы нажать “Stop”, дождаться остановки.
Чтобы при включении компьютера эта служба не запускалась, выставить Startup type – “Manual”. Нажать «ОК», окно закроется.
Все, больше этих сообщений не будет.
Естественно, все это надо делать из-под пользователя с правами администратора. © Alexey P.

Короткий путь http://www.securinfo.ru/HowToSwitchOffWindowsMessenger

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

В Win XP сервиспак 2 Messenger отключена по умолчанию. Для того чтобы она не вылетала с запуском  outlook express нужно скачать бесплатную прогу XP-Antispy - небольшая утилита, предназначенная в первую очередь для людей, желающих получить максимально возможный контроль над своим ПК. Программа анализирует конфигурацию установленной Windows XP и выводит пользователю всю доступную информацию о всевозможных лазейках, оставленных компанией Microsoft, для доступа к его компьютеруhttp://xp-antispy.virenschutz.info/...Spy_russian.zip

----------


## egik

еще в ad-aware есть плагин, который отключает его...

----------


## agnec

нормальная ссылка:
http://xp-antispy.virenschutz.info/x...py_russian.zip

----------


## orvman

1. А еще я бы посоветовал маленькую утилитку под названием wwdc - для ламеров просто необходимая вещь. Прибивает и DCOM и UPNP и NetBios и WMessenger вчистую - одним кликом. Подробности здесь:
http://www.firewallleaktester.com/wwdc.htm
2. Наиболее злобный и тупой выход, но работает - 100%
В этой папочке, где WMessenger - удалить все файлики и поставить на папочку свои уровни доступа к ней. Тогда, даже если определенный процесс, софт без вашего ведома захочет установить скрытно и запустить это дело, он будет прибит уже на уровне копирования и инсталла файлов в эту папочку (хе, доступ-то уже закрыт).

----------


## egik

в хрюе со 2 сервиспаком, он отключен по умолчанию

----------


## Verloc

*Shoot the Messenger* - Крохотная, но чрезвычайно полезная программа, предназначена для включения или отключения надоедливой службы сообщений (Messenger) в Windows которая используется для пересылки спама и отвечает за всплывающие окна с надоедливыми сообщениями и предупреждениями.
скачать можно тут:
http://w-ok.ru/news/item/357/

----------


## Zlod

> 1.
> 2. Наиболее злобный и тупой выход, но работает - 100%
> В этой папочке, где WMessenger - удалить все файлики и поставить на папочку свои уровни доступа к ней. Тогда, даже если определенный процесс, софт без вашего ведома захочет установить скрытно и запустить это дело, он будет прибит уже на уровне копирования и инсталла файлов в эту папочку (хе, доступ-то уже закрыт).


Мысли мои читаешь=)После того как переустановил винду первым делом удалил файлы.А заодно и папку

----------


## egik

еще в Ad-Were есть плагин, который блокирует мессенджер.http://download.lavasoft.de.edgesuit...sengerstop.exe

просто ставишь disabled и все

----------


## Гость

К чему такие сложности ? В WinXP SP2 делаем так:
Пуск - выполнить. Пишем: gpedit.msc
Далее: Конфигурация компьютера - Административные шаблоны - Компоненты Windows - Windows Messenger. Обе политики надо включить. Все.

----------

